
Matrix' answer to Moxie: On privacy versus freedom - baby
https://matrix.org/blog/2020/01/02/on-privacy-versus-freedom/
======
neilalexander
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21936929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21936929)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

